# lighted site



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Is it legal in ND to use a bow site with a light on it? Just bought a new bow and it came with a lighted site.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Nope. Electronically lighted pins are not legal in ND.

A lot of sights now days are coming with the light included, they just scew out.

huntin1


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks. i didn't think so, but i've only been bowhunting for 3 years and my old bow didn't have one, but my new bow does and yes, i can just unscrew it.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

What are sights ???????? ................................. oke:


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

you know........the badlands, mt. rushmore, good lookin women, etc.............sites.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> What are sights ???????? ................................. oke:


Them are the things old guys use to hit the target. :lol:

huntin1


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought they were the thing YOUNG guys have to use to thit the target. They have their" point and click" and I have mine..... :rollin:


----------

